# Esctructura interna de diodos LED, Silicio, Germanio, Zener.



## davichos

Por favor a los amigos que tengan información sobre:

*Estructura interna de los diodos: LED, Silicio, Germanio, Zener.

*Que función cumplen dentro de un circuito: LED, Silicio, Germanio, Zener.

*Características particulares de cada una: LED, Silicio, Germanio, Zener.

*Modo de prueva para determinar su funcionamiento: LED, Silicio, Germanio, Zener.

*Algun circuito para probar a diodos que estan fuera del los estádares de los multímetros: LED, Silicio, Germanio, Zener.

Gracias de antemano y soludos a todos.            8)   :evil:


----------



## Guest

> *Información sobre Leds, historia y tecnologías actuales*
> 
> *Introducción *
> Casi todos estamos familiarizados con los leds, los conocemos de verlos en el frente de muchos equipos de uso cotidianos, como radios, televisores, teléfonos celulares y display de relojes digitales, sin embargo la falta de una amplificadora gama de colores y una baja potencia lumínica han limitado su uso considerablemente. No obstante eso esta cambiando gradualmente con la introducción de nuevos materiales que han permitido crear leds de prácticamente todo el espectro visible de colores y ofreciendo al mismo tiempo una eficiencia lumínica que supera a la de las lámparas incandescentes. Estos brillantes, eficientes y coloridos nuevos leds están expandiendo su dominio a un amplio rango de aplicaciones de iluminación desplazando a su anterior campo de dominio que era el de la mera indicación. Si consideramos su particularidad de bajo consumo energético y su prácticamente imbatible ventaja para su uso en señalamiento exterior (carteles de mensaje variables y señales de transito) tendremos que el futuro de estos pequeños dispositivos semicondures es realmente muy promisorio tal como lo indican los números actuales de crecimiento de mercado a nivel mundial.
> 
> *Cómo funcionan los leds?*
> Para responder esta respuesta correctamente tendremos que empezar diciendo que el led es un diodo que emite luz (Light emitting Diode) y que un diodo es un semiconductor y que los semiconductores están hechos fundamentalmente de silicio. Como veremos mas adelante los led están hechos de una gran gama de elementos de la tabla periódica, pero nos ocuparemos ahora de explicar el funcionamiento del diodo a través del comportamiento del Silicio, ya que este es el material fundamental y mas popular de la electrónica moderna.
> 
> El silicio es un elemento muy común en la naturaleza, tal es así que se encuentra en la arena de las playas y en los cristales de cuarzo. Si miramos donde se encuentra el Silicio  (SI) en la tabla periódica de los elementos lo encontraremos con el numero atómico 14 y sus vecinos inmediatos son el Galio (Ga), Aluminio (Al), Boro (B), Carbono (C), Nitrógeno (N), Fósforo (P), Arsénico (As) y Germanio (Ge). Recuerden estos elementos porque forman parte de los distintos tipos de tecnologías de leds y son los que determinaran el color de emisión.
> 
> El carbono, el silicio y el galio poseen una propiedad única en su estructura electrónica, cada uno posee 4 electrones en su orbita externa lo que les permite combinar o compartir estos electrones con 4 átomos vecinos, formando así una malla cuadricular o estructura cristalina, de esta forma no quedan electrones libres como en el caso de los conductores que poseen electrones libres en su ultima orbita que pueden moverse a través de los átomos formando así una corriente eléctrica.
> 
> Por lo dicho, el silicio en su forma pura es básicamente un aislante. Podemos hacerlo conductor al mezclarlo con pequeñas cantidades de otros elementos, a este proceso se lo denomina “dopaje”. Hay dos tipos de dopaje:
> 
> Dopaje N: En este caso el silicio se dopa con Fósforo o Arsénico en pequeñas cantidades. El Fósforo y el Arsénico tienen 5 electrones en su orbita externa que terminan sobrando cuando se combina en una red de átomos de silicio. Este quinto electrón se encuentra libre para moverse, lo que permite que una corriente eléctrica fluya a través del Silicio. Se necesita solo una pequeña cantidad de dopaje o impurezas para lograr esta corriente, por ejemplo al agregar un átomo de impurezas por cada 108 (1000 millones) átomos de Silicio se incrementa la conductividad en un factor de 10. Los electrones tienen una carga negativa, por eso se llama dopaje tipo N.
> 
> Dopaje P: En este caso el silicio se dopa  con Boro o Galio en pequeñas cantidades. El Boro y el Galio tienen 3 electrones en su orbita externa por lo que termina faltando un electrón cuando se combina en una red de átomos de Silicio. Este electrón faltante ocasiona que se formen huecos en la red. Estos huecos permiten que se circule una corriente a través del Silicio ya que ellos aceptan de muy buena gana ser “tapados” por un electrón de un átomo vecino, claro que esto provoca que se forme un hueco en el átomo que desprendió dicho electrón, este proceso se repite por lo que se forma una corriente de huecos a través de la red. Es de notar que en todos los caso lo único que se mueve fuera del átomo son los electrones, pero en este caso dicho movimiento provoca un efecto similar o equivalente al movimiento de huecos. Se necesita solo una pequeña cantidad de dopaje o impurezas para lograr esta corriente. Los agujeros tienen una carga positiva, por eso se llama dopaje tipo P
> 
> Tanto el Silicio dopado N como el Silicio dopado P tienen propiedades conductoras pero a decir de verdad no son muy buenos conductores de ahí el nombre de semiconductor.
> 
> Por separado ambos semiconductores no dicen mucho, pero cuando se juntan producen efectos interesantes, especialmente entre la juntura de ambos.
> 
> Veremos que sucede cuando se combina ambos materiales
> 
> *Creando el diodo*
> Cuando unimos Silicio N y Silicio P, tenemos una juntura semiconductora P-N este es el dispositivo semiconductor mas simple y es conocido con el nombre de diodo y es la base de toda la electrónica moderna.
> 
> El diodo permite la circulación de corriente en un sentido pero no en el sentido contrario tal como sucede en los molinetes de subte con las personas.
> 
> Cuando conectamos el diodo a una batería con  el terminal P al borne negativo y el terminal N al borne positivo (lo conectamos en inversa) tenemos que en el primer caso los huecos son atraídos por los electrones que provienen del terminal negativo de la batería y ese es el fin de la historia. Lo mismo sucede del lado N, los electrones libres son atraídos hacia el terminal positivo.
> 
> Por lo tanto no circula corriente por la juntura ya que electrones y agujeros se movieron en sentido contrario (hacia los terminales del diodo)
> 
> Si damos vuelta el diodo (lo conectamos en directa), tenemos que los electrones libres del terminal N se repelerán con los electrones libres del terminal negativo de la batería por lo que los primeros se dirigirán a la zona de juntura. En el terminal positivo tenemos que los huecos del terminal P se repelerán con los huecos del terminal positivo de la batería por lo tanto los huecos del semiconductor se dirigirán a la juntura.
> 
> En la juntura los electrones y los huecos se recombinan formando así una corriente que fluirá en forma permanente.
> 
> Un diodo real cuando se conecta en reversa tiene una pequeña corriente de perdida del orden de los 10 microamperes que se mantiene aproximadamente constante mientras la tensión de la batería no supere un determinado nivel, luego del cual la corriente crece abruptamente, esta zona se llama zona de ruptura o avalancha. Generalmente esta zona queda fuera de las condiciones normales de funcionamiento. Hay que mencionar que dicha corriente inversa es casi linealmente dependiente de la temperatura.
> 
> Cuando el diodo se conecta en directa veremos que sobre sus extremos se produce una caída de tensión del orden de los 0.6 volts para los diodos de silicio normales. Esta caída de tensión es un reflejo de la energía necesaria para que los electrones salten la juntura y es característica de cada material. Este valor es conocido como potencial de salto de banda (band gap)
> 
> Tenemos entonces que para sacar un electrón de su orbita necesitamos energía y que esta se pierde en el transcurso de su recorrido dentro del diodo, esta energía se transformadorrma en radiación, básicamente calor u ondas infrarrojas en un diodo normal.
> 
> 
> *De diodos a Leds*
> Como dijimos, si la energía que se necesita es pequeña, se tendrá que dicha energía se emitirá en ondas infrarrojas de relativamente baja frecuencia, si el material necesitara mas energía para que se produzca el paso de la corriente, las ondas que emitirá el diodo tendrían mas energía y se pasaría de emitir luz infrarroja a  roja, naranja, amarilla, verde, azul, violeta y ultravioleta.
> 
> O sea el diodo emitiría luz monocromática en el espectro visible y más allá. Ya tenemos el led!!!
> 
> Por supuesto a más alta frecuencia mayor será la caída de tensión por lo que pasaremos de 0.6v de caída para un diodo normal a 1,3 v para un led infrarrojo, 1,8 v. para un led rojo, 2,5 v. para uno verde, y 4,3v.  para un led azul y más de 5v. para un led ultravioleta.
> 
> Estas distintas longitudes de ondas se forman combinando distintas proporciones de materiales, los mismos que se enumeraron al inicio.
> 
> 
> *Encapsulado de los leds *
> Existen numerosos encapsulados disponibles para los leds y su cantidad se incrementa de año en año a medida que las aplicaciones de los leds se hacen mas especificas.
> Por ahora nos detendremos a estudiar las partes constitutivas de un led a través de la figura 1.1 la cual representa tal vez el encapsulado mas popular de los leds que es el T1 ¾ de 5mm. de diámetro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fig 1.1 Partes constitutivas de un LED
> 
> Como vemos el led viene provisto de los dos terminales correspondientes que tienen aproximadamente 2 a 2,5 cm de largo y sección generalmente de forma cuadrada. En el esquema podemos observar que la parte interna del terminal del cátodo es más grande que el ánodo, esto es porque el cátodo esta encargado de sujetar al sustrato de silicio, por lo tanto será este terminal el encargado de disipar el calor generado hacia el exterior ya que el terminal del ánodo se conecta al chip por un delgado hilo de oro, el cual prácticamente no conduce calor. Es de notar que esto no es así en todos los leds, solo en los últimos modelos de alto brillo y en los primeros modelos de brillo estándar, ya que en los primeros led de alto brillo es al revés. Por eso no es buena política a la hora de tener que identificar el cátodo, hacerlo observando cual es el de mayor superficie. Para eso existen dos formas más convenientes, la primera y más segura es ver cual es el terminal mas corto, ese es siempre el cátodo no importa que tecnología sea el led. La otra es observar  la marca plana que también indica el cátodo, dicha marca plana es una muesca o rebaje en un reborde que tiene los leds. Otra ves este no es un método que siempre funciona ya que algunos fabricantes no incluyen esta muesca y algunos modelos de leds pensados para aplicaciones de cluster donde se necesitan que los leds estén muy pegados, directamente no incluye este reborde.
> El terminal que sostiene el sustrato cumple otra misión muy importante, la de reflector, ya que posee una forma parabólica o su aproximación semicircular, este es un punto muy critico en la fabricación y concepción del led ya que un mal enfoque puede ocasionar una perdida considerable de energía o una proyección despareja.
> Un led bien enfocado debe proyectar un brillo parejo cuando se proyecta sobre una superficie plana. Un led con enfoque defectuoso se puede identificar porque proyecta formas que son copia del sustrato y a veces se puede observar un aro mas brillante en el exterior de circulo, síntoma seguro de que la posición del sustrato se encuentra debajo del centro focal del espejo terminal.
> 
> Dentro de las características ópticas del led aparte de su luminosidad esta la del ángulo de visión, se define generalmente el ángulo de visión como el desplazamiento angular desde la perpendicular donde la potencia de emisión disminuye a la mitad. Según la aplicación que se le dará al led se necesitara distintos ángulos de visión así son típicos leds con 4,6,8,16,24,30,45,60 y hasta 90 grados de visión. Generalmente el ángulo de visión esta determinado por el radio de curvatura del reflector del led y principalmente por el radio de curvatura del encapsulado. Por supuesto mientras mas chico sea el ángulo y  a igual sustrato semiconductor se tendrá un mayor potencia de emisión y viceversa
> 
> Otro componente del led que no es muestra en la figura pero que es común encontrarlo en los led de 5mm son los stand-off o separadores, son topes que tienen los terminales y sirven para separar los leds de la plaqueta en aplicaciones que así lo requieren, generalmente si se va colocar varios leds en una plaqueta conveniente que no tenga stand - off ya que de esta forma el encapsulado del led puede apoyarse sobre la plaqueta lo que le dará la posición correcta, esto es especialmente importante en leds con ángulo de visión reducido.
> 
> Por ultimo tenemos el encapsulado epoxi que es el encargado de proteger al semiconductor de las inclemencias ambientales y como dijimos ayuda a formar el haz de emisión.
> Existen básicamente 4 tipos de encapsulado si lo catalogamos por su color.
> 
> Transparente o clear water (agua transparente): Es el utilizado en leds de alta potencia de emisión, ya que el propósito de estos leds es fundamentalmente iluminar, es importante que estos encapsulados no absorban de ninguna manera la luz emitida.
> 
> Coloreados o tinted: Similar al anterior pero coloreado con el color de emisión de sustrato similar al vidrio de algunas botellas, se usa principalmente en leds de mediana potencia y/o donde sea necesario identificar el color del led aun apagado.
> 
> Difuso o difused: Estos leds tiene un aspecto mas opacos que el anterior y están coloreados con el color de emisión, poseen pequeñas partículas en suspensión de tamaño microscópicos que son las encargadas de desviar la luz, este tipo de encapsulado le quita mucho brillo al led pero le agrega mucho ángulo de visión ya que los múltiples rebotes de la luz dentro del encapsulo le otorgan un brillo muy parejo sobre casi todos los ángulos prácticos de visión.
> 
> Lechosos o Milky: Este tipo de encapsulado es un tipo difuso pero sin colorear, estos encapsulado son muy utilizados en leds bicolores o multicolores. El led bicolor es en realidad un led doble con un cátodo común y dos ánodos ( 3 terminales) o dos led colocados en contraposición (2 terminales). Generalmente el primer caso con leds rojo y verde es el mas común aunque existen otras combinaciones incluso con mas colores.
> 
> Es muy importante hacer notar que en todos los casos el sustrato del led es el que determina el color de emisión y no el encapsulado. Un encapsulado con frecuencia de paso distinta a la frecuencia de emisión del sustrato solo lograría filtrar la luz del led, bajando así su brillo aparente al igual que todo objeto colocado delante de él.
> 
> *Evolución de los leds*
> El primer led comercialmente utilizable fue desarrollado en el año 1962, combinando Galio, Arsénico y Fósforo (GaAsP) con lo cual se consiguió un led rojo con una frecuencia de emisión de unos 650 nm con una intensidad relativamente baja, aproximadamente 10mcd @20mA,(mcd = milicandela, posteriormente explicaremos las unidades fotométricas y radiométricas utilizadas para determinar la intensidad lumínica de los leds ). El siguiente desarrollo se basó en el uso del Galio en combinación con el Fósforo (GaP) con lo cual se consiguió una frecuencia de emisión del orden de los 700nm. A pesar de que se conseguía una eficiencia de conversión electrón- fotón o corriente-luz mas elevada que con el GaAsP, esta se producía a relativamente baja corrientes, un incremento en la corriente no generaba un aumento lineal en la luz emitida, sumado a esto se tenia que la frecuencia de emisión estaba muy cerca del infrarrojo una zona en la cual el ojo no es muy sensible por lo que el led parecía tener bajo brillo a pesar de su superior desempeño de conversión.
> 
> Los siguientes desarrollos, ya entrada la década del 70, introdujeron nuevos colores al espectro. Distinta proporción de materiales produjo distintos colores. Así se consiguieron colores verde y rojo utilizando GaP y ámbar, naranja y rojo de 630nm (el cual es muy visible) utilizando GaAsP. También se desarrollaron leds infrarrojos, los cuales se hicieron rápidamente populares en los controles remotos de los televisores y otros artefactos del hogar.
> 
> En la década del 80 un nuevo material entró en escena el GaAlAs Galio, Aluminio y Arsénico. Con la introducción de este material el mercado de los leds empezó a despegar ya que proveía una mayor performance sobre los leds desarrollados previamente. Su brillo era aproximadamente 10 veces superior y además se podía utilizar a elevadas corrientes lo que permitía utilizarlas en circuitos multiplexados con lo que se los podía utilizar en display y letreros de mensaje variable. Sin embargo este material se caracteriza por tener un par de limitaciones, la primera y más evidente es que se conseguían solamente frecuencias del orden de los 660nm (rojo) y segundo que se degradan mas rápidamente en el tiempo que los otros materiales, efecto que se hace más notorio ante elevadas temperaturas y humedades. Hay que hacer notar que la calidad del encapsulado es un factor fundamental en la ecuación temporal. Los primeros desarrollos de resinas epoxi para el encapsulado poseían una no muy buena impermeabilidad ante la humedad, además los primeros leds se fabricaban manualmente, el posicionamiento del sustrato y  vertido de la resina era realizado por operarios y no por maquinas automáticas como hoy en día, por lo que la calidad del led era bastante variable y la vida útil mucho menor que la esperada. Hoy en día esos problemas fueron superados y cada vez son mas las fabricas que certifican la norma ISO 9000 de calidad de proceso. Además últimamente es más común que las resinas posean inhibidores de rayos UVA y UVB, especialmente en aquellos leds destinado al uso en el exterior.
> 
> En los 90 se apareció en el mercado tal vez el más éxitoso material para producir leds hasta la fecha el AlInGaP Aluminio, Indio, Galio y Fósforo. Las principales virtudes de este tetar compuesto son que se puede conseguir una gama de colores  desde el rojo al amarillo cambiando la proporción de los materiales que lo componen y segundo, su vida útil es sensiblemente mayor, a la de sus predecesores, mientras que los primeros leds tenia una vida promedio efectiva de 40.000 horas los leds de AlInGaP podían mas de 100.000 horas aun en ambientes de elevada temperatura y humedad.
> 
> Es de notar que muy difícilmente un led se queme, si puede ocurrir que se ponga en cortocircuito o que se abra como un fusible e incluso que explote si se le hace circular una elevada corriente, pero en condiciones normales de uso un led se degrada o sea que pierde luminosidad a una taza del 5 % anual. Cuando el led ha perdido el 50% de su brillo inicial, se dice que ha llegado al fin de su vida útil y eso es lo que queremos decir cuando hablamos de vida de un led. Un rápido calculo nos da que en una año hay 8760 horas por lo que podemos considerar que un LED de AlInGaP tiene una vida útil de mas de 10 años.
> Como dijimos uno de factores fundamentales que atentan contra este numero es la temperatura, tanto la temperatura ambiente como la interna generada en el chip, por lo tanto luego nos referiremos a técnicas de diseño de circuito impreso para bajar la temperatura.
> 
> Explicaremos un detalle de mucha importancia respecto a los leds y su construcción. Cuando se fabrica el led, se lo hace depositando por capas a modo de vapores, los distintos materiales que componen el led, estos materiales se depositan sobre una base o sustrato que influye en la dispersión de la luz. Los primeros leds de AlInGaP se depositaban sobre sustratos de GaAs el cual absorbe la luz innecesariamente. Un adelanto en este campo fue reemplazar en un segundo paso el sustrato de GaAs por uno de GaP el cual es transparente, ayudando de esta forma a que mas luz sea emitida fuera del encapsulado. Por lo tanto este nuevo proceso dio origen al TS AlInGaP (Tranparent Substrate ) y los AlInGaP originales pasaron a denominarse AS AlInGaP (Absorbent Susbtrate). Luego este mismo proceso se utilizo para los led de GaAlAs dando origen al TS GaAlAs y al As GaAlAs. En ambos casos la Eficiencia luminosa se incrementaba típicamente en un factor de 2 pudiendo llegar en algunos casos a incrementarse en un factor de 10. Como efecto secundario de reemplazar el As por el TS se nota un pequeño viro al rojo en la frecuencia de emisión, generalmente menor a los 10nm.
> 
> A final de los 90 se cerro el circulo sobre los colores del arco iris, cuando gracias a las tareas de investigación del Shuji Nakamura, investigador de Nichia, una pequeña empresa fabricante de leds de origen japonés, se llego al desarrollo del led azul, este led siempre había sido difícil de conseguir debido a su elevada energía de funcionamiento y relativamente baja sensibilidad del ojo a esa frecuencia (del orden de los 460 nm) Hoy en día coexisten varias técnicas diferentes para producir luz azul, una basada en el SiC Silicio – Carbono otra basada en el GaN Galio – Nitrógeno, otra basada en InGaN Indio-Galio-Nitrógeno sobre substrato de Zafiro y otra GaN sobre sustrato SiC. El compuesto GaN, inventado por Nakamura, es actualmente el mas utilizado. Otras técnicas como la de ZnSe Zinc – Selenio ha sido dejadas de lado y al parecer el SiC seguirá el mismo camino debido a su bajo rendimiento de conversión y elevada degradación con la temperatura.
> 
> Dado que el azul es un color primario, junto con el verde y el rojo, tenemos hoy en día la posibilidad de formar el blanco con la combinación de los tres y toda la gama de colores del espectro, esto permite que los display gigantes y carteles de mensajes variables full color se hagan cada día más habituales en nuestra vida cotidiana.
> 
> Es también posibles lograr otros colores con el mismo material GaN, como por ejemplo el verde azulado o turquesa, de una frecuencia del orden de los 505 nm. Este color es importante ya que es el utilizado para los semáforos y entra dentro de la norma IRAM 2442 Argentina y VTCSH parte 2 americana y otras. Su tono azulado lo hace visible para las personas daltónicas. El daltonismo es una enfermedad congénita que hace a quien lo padece ser parcialmente ciego a determinadas frecuencias de color, generalmente dentro de ellas esta la correspondiente al verde puro que tiene una frecuencia del orden de los 525 nm.
> 
> Otros colores también son posibles de conseguir como por ejemplo el púrpura, violeta o ultravioleta. Este ultimo es muy importante para la creación de una forma más eficiente de producir luz blanca que la mera combinación de los colores primarios, ya que añadiendo fósforo blanco dentro del encapsulado, este absorbe la radiación ultravioleta y emite frecuencia dentro de todo el espectro visible, logrando luz blanca en un proceso similar al que se produce en el interior de los tubos fluorescentes. A veces el fósforo posee una leve tonalidad amarillenta para contrarrestar el tono azulado de la luz del semiconductor.
> 
> Luego de tantos materiales y frecuencias de ondas seria bueno resumir todo esto en una forma mas clara, es por ello en la tabla 1.1 se detallan los distintos frecuencias de emisión típica de los leds comercialmente disponibles y sus materiales correspondientes. Los datos técnicos fueron obtenidos de distintos fabricantes. Es de notar que la resolución del ojo es del orden de los 3 a 5 nm según el color de que se trate.
> 
> Para tener una idea aproximada de la relación entre la frecuencia expresada en nanómetros y  su correspondencia con un color determinado es que a continuación se presenta un grafico simplificado del triangulo de Maxwell o Diagrama de Cromaticidad CIE (Fig.1.2). Cada color se puede expresar por sus coordenadas X e Y. Lo colores puros o saturados se encuentran en el exterior del triangulo y a medida que nos acercamos a su centro el color tiende al blanco. El centro de la zona blanca es el blanco puro y suele expresarse por medio de la temperatura de color, en grados Kelvin, de un cuerpo negro. Simplificando podemos decir que un cuerpo negro al calentarse empieza a emitir ondas infrarrojas, al subir la temperatura empieza a tomar un color rojizo, esto es en los 770 nm, al seguir elevándose la temperatura, el color se torna anaranjado, amarillento y finalmente blanco, describiendo una parábola desde el extremo inferior derecho hacia el centro del triangulo. Por lo tanto cada color por donde pasa dicha parabola puede ser representado por una temperatura equivalente. El centro del triangulo (blanco puro) se corresponde con una temperatura de 6500 K. El tono de los leds blanco viene expresado precisamente en grados kelvin. Una temperatura superior significa un color de emisión blanco – azulado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Conclusiónes*
> En resumen, luego de todo lo explicado, podemos concluir que hoy en día es posible conseguir leds en todo el espectro visible y más allá.  Con una elevada vida útil, elevado brillo, alta eficiencia lumínica y estándares de calidad de acuerdo a exigentes normas de nivel mundial. Su bajo consumo comparado con otras fuentes de luz incluso inferior a las lamparas de bajo consumo y tubos fluorescentes, lo posiciona dentro del grupo de los productos ambientalmente amigables y ecológicos. Sumado a todo esto nos encontramos con que su precio y disponibilidad en el mercado lo hacen cada vez más asequible al publico en general e indicado para cada ves mas aplicaciones de uso cotidiano en el mundo del siglo XXI.



Esta información la extracte de la excelente web:

http://www.todopic.com.ar/led.html


----------



## Raflex

Hola, en el libro Teoria de Circuitos de Baylestad viene lo que buscas, si puedes conseguirlo te va servir bastante


----------



## davichos

La información que me dieron sobre el diodo LED me cirbio de mucho, y sobre el licro que me recomendaron no lo pude encontrar en las bibliotecas.

Porfavor aun necesito ayuda sobre:

1)Estructura interna de los diodos: Silicio, Germanio, Zener.

2)Que función cumplen dentro de un circuito: Silicio, Germanio, Zener.

3)Características particulares de cada una: Silicio, Germanio, Zener. 

4)Modo de prueva para determinar su funcionamiento: Silicio, Germanio, Zener.

5)Algun circuito para probar a diodos que estan fuera del los estádares de los multímetros: Silicio, Germanio, Zener.

Gracias por la ayuda que me proporcionan.


----------



## caliche

En cualquier libro de electrónica básica te explican eso, pásate por alguna biblioteca, es mejor y queda mas claro.

Y si tienes dudas, pues nos preguntas aquí.


----------



## csryback

*Excelente el artículo que cito Fer* pero con respecto a lo ultimo yo solo consigo led en los clasicos tres colores verde-amarillo-rojo. Si llegás a pedir un led AZUL en una casa de electónica te miran feo y ni te digo esos de triple polaridad que se puede conseguir el blanco. Esto a pesar de que en EEUU ya se conseguian a mediados de los 80 (Tengo revistas especializadas al respecto)

Alejandro (ryback)


----------



## davichos

Por favor ayudenme con esto.

Para que sirven los diodos de silicio y germanio tengo información pero es muy limitada necesito ampliarla mucho mas, que función cumplen estos diodos en un circuito.

Agradeciendo de antemano su ayuda me despido.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Los diodos cumplen la misma función básica sin importar el material con el que están construidos, ya sea silicio o germanio. En cuanto a los diodos de germanio por tener un voltaje de umbral mas bajo ~0.3 voltios comparado con los de silicio ~0.6 voltios, son utilizados en alta frecuencia.


----------



## fabzeruko

ey!!! muchas gracias
puede sacar algo muy util


----------

